# Help identifying this aircraft; Austria/Germany 1930ish



## therio71 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi; I'm hoping somebody here can help me. This photo was taken somewhere between 1925 and the early 1930's. Even though it's says "Osterreich" on the plane, both the woman in the photo and the photographer lived in Germany at the time. I just love the photo, and would love to know more about it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll bet good money
the rest of that print on the tail says 'Junkers'
It does have an ancestral hint of Ju52 about it...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 13, 2010)

I believe it's a Junkers f 13.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's the fella

Google Image Result for http://www.luftwaffe39-45.historia.nom.br/aero/f13_2.jpg


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, Junkers. Can't miss the corrugated fuselage which was a trademark of Junkers.

Here it is in english about this exact plane...

http://1000aircraftphotos.com/Contributions/Visschedijk/3140.htm


----------



## therio71 (Jun 14, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks all for your help.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2010)

name and type is painted on the tail fellows......


----------

